# Dunhill 965



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm looking to purchase 1lb of Dunhill 965 and would like to know a reputable source. 

Thanks in advance,
Mjskia


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Mjskia said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase 1lb of Dunhill 965 and would like to know a reputable source.
> 
> ...


Smokingpipes.com or PipesandCigars.com


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you very much.


----------

